# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی

## Zahra Mehri

سلام من دانش آموز دهم تجربی هستم ، به شاخه های ریاضی به خصوص مهندسی کامپیوتر علاقه دارم کار درستی هستش اگر تغییر رشته بدم؟

----------

